# 5D Mark II Firmware 2.0.8



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 19, 2010)

```
<strong>This firmware update (Version 2.0.8) incorporates the following changes and fixes.</strong></p>
<ul>
<li> Fixes a phenomenon in which movies are not taken at the shooting mode registered in the userâ€™s settings if a shooting mode Aperture priority (or Shutter priority) is registered in any of the cameraâ€™s user settings (C1, C2, C3) and the user attempts to shoot a movie.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the shutter will not release when pressing the shutter button when the auto power off function is set to â€œonâ€.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which overexposure occurs when shooting a Live View shooting simulation with the ISO speed set to L.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the settings of the Speedlite transmitter ST-E2 revert to the default settings when both the camera and the ST-E2 are set to auto power off.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the Macro Ring Lite (MR-14EX, MT-24EX) and slave flash do not sync while shooting wirelessly.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Download: <a href="http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/firm-e/eos5dmk2/firmware.html">http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/firm-e/eos5dmk2/firmware.html</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks everyone</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, can you believe they are still providing updates for this body? Gatta love Canon for that.


----------



## Kev (Oct 19, 2010)

Why shouldn't they? The 5Dmk2 is still in production.


----------



## max (Oct 19, 2010)

If I dont use any of those things, should I upgrade??


----------



## Breach (Oct 19, 2010)

> Fixes a phenomenon in which the shutter will not release when pressing the shutter button when the auto power off function is set to â€œonâ€.

Whew, I always thought that was me. Glad to see it was a bug - happened pretty often too and I had to completely power off the camera to fix it.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 19, 2010)

Breach said:


> > Fixes a phenomenon in which the shutter will not release when pressing the shutter button when the auto power off function is set to on.
> 
> Whew, I always thought that was me. Glad to see it was a bug - happened pretty often too and I had to completely power off the camera to fix it.



yeah, that always freaks me out too. I guess everyone must have thought "it's just me" and didn't tell canon, which is why it's only getting fixed now


----------



## scalesusa (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess its about time to update, I haven't yet installed the previous 3 updates.


----------



## niftyken (Oct 20, 2010)

Can someone describe in more detail when this phenomenon occurs? I pretty much only turn off my 5D Mark II with the ON/OFF switch about once a month, and the rest of the time I just let it auto power off. I can't think of it ever having gotten "stuck" when I wanted to take a photo. (That would in fact defeat the whole point of me not shutting it off manually, which saves me the 1-2 seconds it takes to clean the sensor at Power On when I want to take a pic ASAP.)

I'm certainly not one to complain about NOT experiencing this problem -- I'm just surprised I've never noticed running into this over the past year that I've had the 5D Mark II. Thanks for any insights!



kubelik said:


> Breach said:
> 
> 
> > > Fixes a phenomenon in which the shutter will not release when pressing the shutter button when the auto power off function is set to “on”.
> ...


----------



## kubelik (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't figured out what prompts it to do this, but I also permanently leave it on, and what happens for me is basically this:

you'll tap the shutter and the camera will come awake, everything shows up in the lcd and viewfinder. you try to AF and you'll feel it sort of go down but there won't be a reaction from the AF. you'll try to take a photo and it won't depress. only thing to do is turn it off and restart it, and then its fine. 

the sort of thing that just scares the bejeezus out of you the first time because you think you've broken the thing altogether


----------



## gabriele (Oct 20, 2010)

4th update since I got my 5D Mark II and still none of the requestsm of thousands users has been fullfilled:
60fps and 720p video, auto iso mode and recently continuous focus but I don't know if the latter is possible with just a firmware upgrade.


----------



## Breach (Oct 21, 2010)

kubelik said:


> I haven't figured out what prompts it to do this, but I also permanently leave it on, and what happens for me is basically this:
> 
> you'll tap the shutter and the camera will come awake, everything shows up in the lcd and viewfinder. you try to AF and you'll feel it sort of go down but there won't be a reaction from the AF. you'll try to take a photo and it won't depress. only thing to do is turn it off and restart it, and then its fine.
> 
> the sort of thing that just scares the bejeezus out of you the first time because you think you've broken the thing altogether



Yep, and the first thing which comes to mind is to check whether the lens isn't set to MF, and it's not so you turn the camera off and back again, etc.


----------



## Breach (Oct 21, 2010)

gabriele said:


> 4th update since I got my 5D Mark II and still none of the requestsm of thousands users has been fullfilled:
> 60fps and 720p video, auto iso mode and recently continuous focus but I don't know if the latter is possible with just a firmware upgrade.



You really don't expect features for free post-release, right?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2010)

Breach said:


> gabriele said:
> 
> 
> > 4th update since I got my 5D Mark II and still none of the requestsm of thousands users has been fullfilled:
> ...



Granted, that's not Canon's usual MO. But keep in mind that the 2.0.4 update added several video-related features to the 5DII, which Canon stated were, "Based on continued requests and feedback from our professional video users." So there's a precedent.


----------



## DetlevCM (Oct 21, 2010)

gabriele said:


> 4th update since I got my 5D Mark II and still none of the requestsm of thousands users has been fullfilled:
> 60fps and 720p video, auto iso mode and recently continuous focus but I don't know if the latter is possible with just a firmware upgrade.



Canon is not obliged to fulfil any customer wishes - when you buy a product you buy the advertised product - if you get free extras then it's a welcome extra.

Auto ISO - I'm not sure if you have a 5D MK II but even in manual mode I have an "A" mode for ISO - which as far as I am aware should be automatic... now if it works is another question, I have no idea because I never tried and frankly do not need it myself.

Continuous focus - I guess you mean tracking? That's definitely available for the centre point with the 6 help points.


----------



## DetlevCM (Oct 21, 2010)

neuroanatomist said:


> Breach said:
> 
> 
> > gabriele said:
> ...



They did that because the video use is great free advertising - and they wanted to keep their loyal customers.
The 5D MK II was also the first SLR with video, in that respect they possibly continued to experiment on it.

The other models won't see such significant updates any more.


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 21, 2010)

gabriele said:


> 4th update since I got my 5D Mark II and still none of the requestsm of thousands users has been fullfilled:
> 60fps and 720p video, auto iso mode and recently continuous focus but I don't know if the latter is possible with just a firmware upgrade.



How about being able to change the aperture by Full Stops? Currently, the only choices are 1/2 or 1/3 stops.

(I know, I know, it's not a *big* deal, but it would be nice.)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2010)

DetlevCM said:


> You really don't expect features for free post-release, right?



It's really good to know two things:

1) We won't see feature additions via firmware to any other models in the future, and 

2) We have a someone who knows exactly what Canon will or will not do in the future, either through direct insider knowledge or by virtue of being a professional, perfectly precise prognosticator.

FWIW, there have been other examples of adding features/functionality via firmware in the past...direct joystick access to select AF points was added to the 1DIII and 1DsIII, SDHC support was added to the 1DsII, to name a couple. So, if you don't mind, I'm still going to keep on hoping that they add a user-selectable maximum for Auto ISO to the 7D...


----------



## anthony11 (Oct 22, 2010)

Breach said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't figured out what prompts it to do this, but I also permanently leave it on, and what happens for me is basically this:
> ...


This is exactly what happened to me recently, a total of twice. Time to dig out the USB cable it seems.


----------



## Suman0102 (Oct 23, 2010)

I just purchased the 5D mark II 1 day before the firmware update. Hmmm...I might update it this afternoon after I come back from a shoot. 

My first post on canon rumors guys! I've been a chronic reader, just never posted before. Glad to be a part of this community!


----------



## DetlevCM (Jan 8, 2011)

dilbert said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > gabriele said:
> ...



-> unless you need them otherwise, configure your custom modes accordingly.


----------

